# Free Firewall?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm running AVG free virus, is there a free firewall that will work with it? Win 98 SE


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Best one I've found so far is Comodo Personal Firewall.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

I have Zone Alarm with my AGV. Google them and check their site to see if it will work with you system.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, it'll work just fine. 

However, more and more people have been having problems and conflicts w/ZoneAlarm. I've seen a LOT of problems as an independent contractor - that's why I recommend Comodo now. PC World and PC Mag back this up.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Site says Comodo wont work with 98 SE, I think, am I right?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

ceresone said:


> Site says Comodo wont work with 98 SE, I think, am I right?


Argh...you gotta be kidding me. It used to work with 98SE.

In that case, I'd recommend Agnitum Firewall. I just checked ZA's site, and even they don't support 98SE anymore.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Kung said:


> Yeah, it'll work just fine.
> 
> However, more and more people have been having problems and conflicts w/ZoneAlarm. I've seen a LOT of problems as an independent contractor - that's why I recommend Comodo now. PC World and PC Mag back this up.


............Yep , I've been having little conflicts so I dumped ZA and down loaded Comodo and I like it already ! , fordy...


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

people STILL use 9x??!! my goodness....that's sad


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

14yearpcmaker said:


> people STILL use 9x??!! my goodness....that's sad


 And just think by 2010 XP will be obsolete and may longer be supported as well~! After all MS has already stop supporting XP SP1. I Beleive this summer will be the last of the Major Update of XP SP3. And that will be it as soon it will be Vista for those that want to keep running updated machines for people that want to continue to run Windows. Like 90% of the PC owners are doing just that, using Windows~


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................I've been running Comodo all day and Outlook Express is picking up my email every time I check it . Before Comodo , OE would "check" and then simply default off without any email . I don't have a clue what zone alarm was doing to create problems but it sure looks to have been the problem as I UNinstalled IT and no mo' problems . fordy...


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................UPdate #3........Comodo has really become very compatable with my previously dysfunctional computer . I was having to reboot a couple times a day to get my email to work correctly . fordy...


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

My problems are reversed, I never have problems with Zone Alarm, but I ALWAYS have problems with comodo..... 
Also, comodo now has a beta version of their free antivirus program. I hope it will be as good or better than the other freebie scanners.


----------



## UncleTom (Jan 24, 2003)

I down loaded comodo and want to install it. It asks if there are any 3rd party firewalls. What is that? I have no firewalls installed but what about xp. Does it have one? What do i do? Thanks


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

click "no"....3rd pary would be like if you already had zone alarm, and then try to install comodo....that would be a 3rd party firewall.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

I know a company in town who still uses Win 95 because the software they use to update their electronic equipment in house doesn't work with 98 or XP.
Scary.


----------

